# Cleaning LCD 17inch HP Monitor



## P_SINCERE (Jul 13, 2005)

Does anyone know of a good safe way to clean a LCD 17inch HP Monitor I have a few finger prints and dust on it and I have not had it that long and I dont want to mess it up.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Here's how I do it ...
A drop of mild soap and get a soft cloth slightly wet - and clean the screen.
You dont want any water running under the Bezel.
The trick is drying the screen and removing the (soap n stuff) with several soft cloths starting with a moist one.

Fingers are not allowed near my screen.


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

I use lens cleaner sheets specifically designed for coated lenses and electronics. I'm actually quite surprised how seldom I need to clean my LCD as compared to my CRT's. I'm guessing alot of it has to do with the lack of static.


----------



## P_SINCERE (Jul 13, 2005)

Deathblow said:


> I use lens cleaner sheets specifically designed for coated lenses and electronics. I'm actually quite surprised how seldom I need to clean my LCD as compared to my CRT's. I'm guessing alot of it has to do with the lack of static.


Deathblow how much do the lens clear sheet usually run and where do you get them from?

I'm kind of wary about using water and soap. I dont want to mess up my new LCD screen.  Though I have did that on my CRT monitor in the pass.

Thanks everyone for the replies hope this was the right forum section.


----------



## bizziebill (Apr 5, 2005)

The following cleaners are unacceptable:

*Acetone

*Ethyl alcohol

*Ethyl acid

*Ammonia

*Methyl chloride



Types of cleaners that are acceptable?

*Water

*Vinegar (mixed with water)

*Isopropyl Alcohol

*Petroleum Benzene

Got this straight from the source. :up:


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

P_SINCERE said:


> Deathblow how much do the lens clear sheet usually run and where do you get them from?


I couldn't tell ya how much they cost, I get them from one of my jobs. They are the silicon impregnated ones that they use for cleaning off safety goggles and the like.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Regardless of what you use, I would think that very light rubbing would be in order--you don't wanna scratch the screen. I once read and used a used fabric softener(the sheet of thin material that in put in clothes dryer to keep the clothes static free) to clean my 2 LCDs. Rubbed lightly and I haven't a problem. Helps keep the dust off also.


----------



## Tisdale (Aug 31, 2005)

Use a micro-fiber lens cleaning cloth to gently dust the screen, then clean with KENSINGTON "Surface Guardian" wet/dry pads. Available at computer or photo stores. Does a great job! :up:


----------



## P_SINCERE (Jul 13, 2005)

I will have to try some of those ideas thanks for the replies!


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Well i learned a thing or two..............Thanks............


----------

